# Venipuncture vs. saline lock blood draw



## duncheart (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a question regarding lab blood collection. We had been charging 36415 for lab blood collection, however I am seeing more and more that nursing or lab personnel is drawing blood from the saline lock. In that event, would the correct code be 36592? We were told by a RAC consultant that 36415 was incorrect, however I could not remember the code they told us to use.
Thanks for your help!


----------

